# Trading Horses *update-keeping both!*



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Right now Im waiting for her e-mail to finial answer tonight. Which sounds like a yes!!!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Well joke is very handsome, but you really need to be careful when trading horses. Get a vet check on Joke before you take him home, or even trade your little guy for him. There could be a serious health problem with joke, that you would be stuck with


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldnt trade a horse to her if thats how she keeps her horses. Hes pretty skinney. Esp for a young horse who needs too nutrition to finish growing.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

juneau said:


> Okay I love my baby Marley but I need a horse that I can train now! *I want to trail ride with my Boyfriend and I can do this with marley* so I found a lady who is *willing to trade me her one yr old for her 3 yr old.*. His Name is joke but I dont like that so if you think of any name spit them out!!
> I'm sorry Juneau, but I'm thoroughly confused by your post. I don't know which horse is yours and which she is willing to trade to you. If your horse, Marley, is the yearling, then how can you ride him with your boyfriend?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think she means she wants a horse to ride with the bf, and hers is too young. 

Its hard to have a horse and not be able to ride sometimes. I got a weanling in july. I just keep telling him to grow faster hehe. Thats why you really need to think head when you buy a young horse, and make a commitment to them.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I think she means that she has a yearling which she can't trail ride with her boyfriend, and she is wanting to trade for a three year old. I would be a little worried about someone willing to train a 3 y/o for a yearling. There may be something wrong with the horse health wise or training wise so I would be careful. If the vet check comes out ok, and you try the horse and it seems to be what you want then I would say go for it. 

Good luck on finding a horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Then Marley is the one year old so she meant that she can't ride him - that makes more sense. The trade is for Juneau's one year old for someone's 3 year old.

Now I've got it. In any case, I agree with Sillybunny that the 3 year old does not look to good. I don't like his overall condition at all.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Then Marley is the one year old so she meant that she can't ride him - that makes more sense. The trade is for Juneau's one year old for someone's 3 year old.
> 
> Now I've got it. In any case, I agree with Sillybunny that the 3 year old does not look to good. I don't like his overall condition at all.


I agree here also. He actually looks like he has a "pot" belly, I could be looking at the pictures wrong but thats what it seems like. He might be wormy, and he has no muscle on him whatsoever. 

You might want to get information on this woman, as well as the horse. Is he broke? Is he sound? etc.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't put a horse that I love in that horses hooves. He's thin and looks wormy.

I agree with the above.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I had asked her if she wanted to trade! She put an ad up. Hes $400, so I asked her insted of paying her, i would give her my one year old and she could sell him for me(my yearling)!!! I would get the paint. Besides I still have to go out and see him and meet the lady!!! Yes I did make a mistake by getting him(my yearling) so young. Thats why I want this 3yr old beside if i get him I'll make him look good. Also Im sure Marley(yearling) will find a good home. here the ad if you want to see it. Its just a short small ad!!! Do you think I'm doing the wrong thing?

3- Horses for sale


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I probably wouldn't do it. I would work on selling your yearling and then finding one to buy with that money. At least that way you can sell him to someone who seems trustworthy. I would be worried that Marley might end up in not so great condition with that person.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree, those horses don't look extremely thrifty or happy. I certainly wouldn't have put up an ad like that, with the horses extremely mucky, and not neatened up a bit. 

It's ultimately up to you, but my first reaction is "no way my horse would go there to be sold".


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

^ I totally agree. With some dewormer, some training and some plump-ness, I'm sure he'd be a great little horse... But as for the trade, I wouldn't put my horse into a sittuation like that to be sold. 

I guess what it really falls into is whether or not YOU feel comfortable giving this lady your baby (after seeing how her horses are kept and look) to sell. I, personally, would laugh in her face. Do you want your boy to look like that? do you MIND if your boy ends up looking skinny and wormy?

Do I think you're doing the wrong thing? Yes. I, in my honest oppinion, think you should sell your baby to a home you approve, and with that money buy something you can ride. Don't just settle for the first decent oppurtunity you find. I promise you that if you keep looking, you'll find something even better. It's just going to take a little bit of time. In the mean time get your little guy some awesome ground training and enjoy the rest of the time you have with him. 

Good luck. I hope the decision you choose to make is what is best for you. 

=)


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guy! i THINK YOUR RIGHT I just got excited to own another paint and have another 3 year old. Now I think I still want to go down and meet her and see her barn horses ect. ect.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

juneau said:


> Thanks guy! i THINK YOUR RIGHT I just got excited to own another paint and have another 3 year old. Now I think I still want to go down and meet her and see her barn horses ect. ect.


That's good. 

I am with everyone else here...the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw the pics of "Joke" was not one of a happy or particularly healthy horse. You could make him look lovely, but what would happen to your baby? Maybe it's not as bad in person as it looks over there, but still...I personally would worry about the horse I put in that woman's hands. She can't even bother to clean them up so they look good in the sales ad? Hrm. 

Just be careful.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The last horse on that add looks pitiful. 
: (


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I would probably buy that one ^^ because hes so cheep and fatten him up. or call the SPCA on that woman. You should be looking for a healthy horse you can start working with soon, not one that needs alot of extra care. There are some nice horses or craigslist but it takes time to sift throught all of the bad adds.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree! So many people post things that are just stupid! I did find both my horses on craiglist that I own now!!!! Juneau and Marley!!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Dude...I thought that pic was of your YEARLING. That 3 y/o is in desperate need of some TLC and I wouldn't trust that lady with my enemy's horse. It doesn't look like she beats them or anything, but wormers and proper food rations are a must...same with at least weekly maintenance...could've just been bad timing to take those pics, but I wouldn't trust her with my yearling. Not a chance. But if you're interested in her 3 y/o, just remember that if she puts so little time into their welfare, imagine how much time she mustn't have for their training. I don't imagine he would be ready for trails as quickly as you're hoping.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

If the lady is having financial problems, I wouldn't want my horse in that situation... It would break my heart to see a horse put through that when it is completely avoidable... I say take the time and find Marley a fitting and happy home... the less hands he passes through the better


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> If the lady is having financial problems, I wouldn't want my horse in that situation... It would break my heart to see a horse put through that when it is completely avoidable... I say take the time and find Marley a fitting and happy home... the less hands he passes through the better


I agree 100%


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks! Yea I wish I could just buy him but dont have 400 just sitting around. Plus she never e-mailed me back. I'll just have to let it go cuz your all right.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey so she e-mailed and sent me lots of pics heres what he looks like right now! I dont think he looks that bad! these are just some she sent me a lot more!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think she looks better now then in the add pictures. But it could be just because of her winter coat. I would say no on the whole trading thing. I think you should sell your yearling, and use that money to get a 3yr old. Or find someone better to trade with! =)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He does look better. But he has a winter coat and he still looks wormy. His hips are still thin while his belly is large. Which to me means he needs wormed. I know this is going to sound picky but if I were selling my horse I wouldn't send someone pictures of it that dirty.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I have to agree that sale pics should be of the animal in top condition and groomed to the max...but look at the yard. It's winter and it doesn't look like she's got wash stalls available to her. If I had to sell one of mine RIGHT NOW, I wouldn't be able to produce proper sale pics. I'd have to rely on old pics, or dirty pony. 

I think he looks better in the newer pics, but like ShutUpJoe stated - he's still wormy. Which tells me she doesn't deworm her horses at all, since the first pics looked like spring and here we are entering winter in the same condition. Do you REALLY want your yearling going there? I have no quams with you buying her 3 year old...would be better off with you in my opinion. But find a buyer for your yearling first...she's selling that 3 year old because she doesn't have the time or money...what makes you think she'll treat your baby any differently than the 3 year old you're interested in?


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Well Talked to my mom and I feel bad for him and she said she going to give me the 400 to buy him as a early Xmas gift. So now I can get him and sell marley to a home i approve!!! Yay! So now I can help him with out giving her my baby!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Seeing her ad, the term 'horse trader' popped into my head...


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

YAY!!!!! So happy to hear that!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would pass on this horse. There is nothing about him that I like.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats!!! 

And Iride, atleast she will be taking better care of the horse! =) He will no longer be in bad conditions.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

juneau said:


> Well Talked to my mom and I feel bad for him and she said she going to give me the 400 to buy him as a early Xmas gift. So now I can get him and sell marley to a home i approve!!! Yay! So now I can help him with out giving her my baby!!!!


That's fabulous news! Good luck with him and give your mom a big kiss and hug


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I didn't read any posts other than your original so not sure whats been said or deiced however... If I remember correctly your yearling is a beautiful little palomino - why on earth would you want to trade for THIS paint? I see no real qualities about the horse, and he looks wormy, thin, un-cared for... Why send your baby to that punishment because its a little younger than you'd like. JMO. Your palomino will mature into several times the horse this one is.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear that you are not giving your baby to this questionable person.

The paint (that's the one your getting, right?) should end up looking just fine with a little TLC. Congratulations, and be sure to give you mam a big hug.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Congrats! I'm glad that you are able to get a horse you can train to ride now; perhaps you could keep both horses until your Marley is old enough to ride, then sell the Paint? Either way, I'm glad you can help Joke out 

And Iride...that cat of yours looks a bit like a curled up skunk!!! Hahaha...what a cutie!!!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep So right now Im waiting to find out what date I can got pick him up! I'm really hoping it can be monday but I have to get a truck to pull my Boyfriends Trailer!!!! So we will see!


----------

